# Devils River



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Anybody ever fish with Jerry Huerta on the Devils river? Thinking about taking my son on a trip there, but wasn't sure if anyone has used Jerry or not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

I would suggest Gerald Bailey. We used him last year. He is a good guy. 
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Gerald is a good guy and he knows that river better than anyone. Its not terribly difficult to float it yourself with a little homework. PM if you consider doing that and I can give you some pointers. Otherwise I'd call Gerald. Regards, Jeff


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll check him out. I don't have a kayak or any other means of getting down the river and with my 11 year old son going I'd rather go with someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Rip-N-Lips said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'll check him out. I don't have a kayak or any other means of getting down the river and with my 11 year old son going I'd rather go with someone who knows what they're doing.


That's great that your taking your son, yall will have a blast! Gerald has canoes and/or kayaks that you can rent. Feel free to send me a PM or email and I can give you some tips. [email protected]


----------

